# Video Recipes?



## aguynamedrobert (Mar 30, 2008)

Has everyone seen the new surge of video recipes and instructional videos for cooking?  WHat does everyone think of those? helpful? I don't see a lot of baking videos on there...

Just wanted to hear others thoughts...


----------

